
Do You Prefer Fast or Precise? - ingve
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2015/10/19/do-you-prefer-fast-or-precise.aspx
======
jjuhl
In addition to the blog post there's also a survey:
[http://www.instant.ly/s/6cd68](http://www.instant.ly/s/6cd68)

